# Warcraft 3 Install ERROR



## Cainzor (Oct 7, 2005)

"Setup cannot read a required data file.Your Warcraft 3 cd may not be in the CDROM drive. Please ensure that the cd is in the CDROm drive and press retry. To cancel the operation press cancel.

D:/war3.mpq
Error 0x00000017: data error (cyclic redunduncy check).
(Fileutil.cpp:816)"

My warcraft used to work but ever since i did a system restore it got wiped off and now i t wont work

Its not the disk because ive tried 2 sets and someone else in a forum tried several.
It isnt my Drives because i have 2 a cd drive and a dvd drive and they cut out at exactly the same place.

Can any one help please 

Thanks. :4-dontkno


----------



## THEOILMAN (Sep 6, 2005)

im having the same problem, only mine will install but it wont play, neither of my cd drives will work either, and when i go to my computer it has the frozen throne icon on the cd rom drive even if a different game like doom is in, did you do anything to your pc recently before it wouldnt read?


----------



## Cainzor (Oct 7, 2005)

*Things i did*

A well i was trying real hard to get lotr bfme to work i switched graphics cards and installed new drivers but eversince my computers being a rite tit.
but i did get it to work but i wish i cud just play warcraft 3 because its Waaaay better!


----------

